# wedge oscillating  engine and QC tool holder



## doc1955 (Nov 15, 2010)

A few days ago I uploaded a couple pdf files one for a quick change the one I designed and built for my lathe and for the company I work for. I also up loaded a engine I put a PDF together for the local vo-tech school and the students built them as a class project and sold them to get funds for the classroom. 
 I do have solid models of the files if anyone would like them in a solid model format let me know.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 15, 2010)

Doc, thanks for making the pdf available to members like me on this forum. I just printed up the plans and will likely build one for my collection. Its a really neat looking engine that caught my eye. I like its contemporary styling and simplicity.

-MB


----------

